# P.N.P. Gerês- Neve- 1 Dezembro 2010



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 15:05)

Todas estas fotos q tirei ontem no P.N.P. Gerês, n passaram da cota dos 800m...


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

Johnny disse:


> Todas estas fotos q tirei ontem no P.N.P. Gerês, n passaram da cota dos 800m...



Mais uma excelente foto-reportagem! 

Faltou desta vez foi o "nosso" Toytota Land-Cruiser aparecer em mais fotos! 

Com máquinas assim os limites são poucos para chegar a lugares bem difíceis! É por isso que sempre a cada reportagem tua são esperadas por mim, paisagens únicas e deslumbrantes!
Pelas fotos percebe-se bem que acima dos 800m a acumulação é muito grande, vêem-se montanhas completamente brancas!!

Mais uma vez de parabéns, grande passeios e deliciosos registos estes que aqui nos deixas! 

Obrigado!!


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

obgd...





actioman disse:


> Mais uma excelente foto-reportagem!
> 
> Faltou desta vez foi o "nosso" Toytota Land-Cruiser aparecer em mais fotos!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Nestas últimas fotos, é perfeitamente perceptível a linha de cota de neve (acumulação)... mt bem definida!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Estava a ver que não 

Brutais fotos do nevão no Gerês


----------



## Johnny (13 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Descubram as diferenças...

*Ontem*:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Há onze dias atrás:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PDias (13 Dez 2010 às 13:01)

Johnny disse:


> Descubram as diferenças...
> 
> *Ontem*:
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

desde já os meus parabéns pelas  excelentes fotoreportagens com que nos costumas brindar, são extraordinárias a todos os níveis
Já agora por curiosidade, que povoação é essa que aparece na imagem em que fazes a comparação?
Abraço!
Paulo


----------



## Johnny (13 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

A povoação chama-se Freitas, e pertence ao concelho de Terras de Bouro.


----------



## PDias (13 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

Johnny disse:


> A povoação chama-se Freitas, e pertence ao concelho de Terras de Bouro.



Obrigado


----------

